
Behind the Draped Mirror - jmduke
http://hazlitt.net/feature/behind-draped-mirror
======
zeveb
Great article! I think that we've lost something by no longer having a culture
of mourning. There's comfort to having a common, socially-acceptable set of
ways to express one's grief—and to pick oneself up and move on, too.

------
Mz
Mirrors or reflections give the appearance of another world, one we cannot
touch or step into. Liitle wonder that there is so much superstition
surrounding mirrors and ghosts.

